#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-08
<T-Cell> Hellow
<shahanthegeek> hello all
<shahanthegeek> !
<shahanthegeek> Ekushey: hello
<shahanthegeek> Ekushey: how r u :)
<shahanthegeek> no body here :(
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-09
<shahanthegeek> hello all !
<shahanthegeek> electricity gone :(
#ubuntu-bd 2012-10-06
<abhra> নমস্কার
#ubuntu-bd 2013-10-03
<Chat6969> Hi
<Rezwan> maqtanim: how are you Tanim bhai? :)
<ashabadi> LiquidOxygen, maqtanim Ekushey Rezwan
<ashabadi> কোনটা মানুষ কোনটা বট?
<Rezwan> সবাই মানুষ :)
<ashabadi> yay
<ashabadi> Ekushey, কি আসছে? মনে তো হয় না
<Rezwan> আজকে দেখি অনেকেই চ্যানেলে আসছে! ইন্টারেস্টিং
<Rezwan> উনি আছেন আবার নাইও!
 * ashabadi Ekushey কে খোঁচালো
<Rezwan> হাহা
<ashabadi> কেমন আছেন maqtanim Rezwan ভাই
<ashabadi> অনেকদিন কথা হয় না
<ashabadi> LiquidOxygen, টা কে? চিনলাম না
<Rezwan> is it a Ubuntu day or something? this channel is crowded than usual today!!
<Rezwan> he is from US
<ashabadi> বিজ্ঞাপনের ফল
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> জয় বাবা বিজ্ঞাপনদাতা
<Rezwan> হাহাহা কে দিলো?
<Rezwan> বিজ্ঞাপন কে দিলো?
<ashabadi> মিটিং শুরু হলেই বুঝা যাবে
<Rezwan> আজকে মিটিং নাকি?!
<Rezwan> need to check email
<Rezwan> hello pari
<ashabadi> শেষ কবে মেইলিং লিস্টে মেইল গেছে বলেন তো?
<ashabadi> আমি তো কিছুই পারি না :(
<Rezwan> or পরী?
<ashabadi> pari, হাই
<Rezwan> মেইলিং লিস্টে কবে শেষ মেইল গেসে জানতে হলে ইতিহাস ঘাঁটতে হবে
<Rezwan> গত কয়েক মাসের মেইল তন্ন তন্ন করে খোঁজতে হবে। যদি দু-একটা পাওয়া যায়!
<ashabadi> হুমম সেটাই
<ashabadi> Rezwan, ভাই কি দেশে আছেন নাকি?
<ashabadi> ‌এতোদিন কথা হয় না সব ভুল মেরে গেছি
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ আর যাবো কই!
<Rezwan> লোল
<Rezwan> আপনার সাথে অবশ্য কখনো তোমন কথা হয়নি
<ashabadi> pari আপা মনে হয় বোরড হয়ে চলে গেছেন
<ashabadi> ভুল জায়গায় এসে পরেছিলেন
<Rezwan> হবে হয়ত
<pari> hi 
<Rezwan> welcome back 
<Rezwan> pari: we thought you got bored so left the room 
<ashabadi>  pari ক্লায়েন্টে সমস্যা করছে নাকি?
<ashabadi> Rezwan, আপনি কি মডারেটর নাকি?
<Rezwan> উনি মনে হয় ওয়েবচেটে আছে
<ashabadi> + সাইন নামের আে
<Rezwan> + is voiced sign
<Rezwan> in irc
<pari> না আমি আসলে কিছুই বুঝতে পারছি না 
<Rezwan> ashabadi: what is the time of meeting today?
<Rezwan> pari: আপনি কি উবুনটু ব্যাবহার করেন?
<pari> না 
<ashabadi> 11pm BD time
<Rezwan> উবুন্ট*
<Rezwan> ohh
<Rezwan> 1 and half and hour left
<Rezwan> half an*
<pari> আমি আশাবাদী কে অনেকবার বলেছি কিন্তু...
<ashabadi> আমার কাছে এই মূহুর্তে সিডি নাই
<ashabadi> আমি উবুন্টু লিডারের কলঙ্ক
<ashabadi> :'(
<Rezwan> pari: why don't you just download it :)
<Rezwan> আমার নেটবুকে সিডি/ডিভিডি রম ই নাই!
<ashabadi> তারপরও তো সিডি রাইটার লাগবে
<Rezwan> পেনড্রাইভ থেকে ইন্সটল দিয়েছিলাম
<ashabadi> হুমমম
<ashabadi> Rezwan, বদবুদ্ধি দিয়েন না
<Rezwan> পেন্ড্রাইভ থেকে বুট করা যাবে
<ashabadi> জ্বালাবে পরে
<pari> আমি এই সব ভালো বুঝি না 
<ashabadi> ওর পিসি মান্ধাতা আমলের
<pari> হুম 
<ashabadi> মাদারবোর্ডে সাপোর্ট নাই ইউএসবি বুটের
<pari> এটাও একটা বিষয় 
<Rezwan> তাহলে উনার পিসিতে লুবুন্টু লাগায়ে দিন
<Rezwan> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Lubuntu on my machine
<ashabadi> সেটা সমস্যা না, সমস্যা হচ্ছে ওনার ইউএসবি সাপোর্ট নাই
<Rezwan> brb বৃষ্টি আসছে। বারান্দা থেকে কাপড় সরাতে হবে
<ashabadi> *ইউএসবি বুট
<ashabadi> বাহ বাহ একেবারো সংসারী লোক
<Rezwan> hahaha মোটেও না
<Rezwan> সেইরকম বৃষ্টি শুরু হলো। হঠাৎ ধুমধাম বৃষ্টি
<ashabadi> তারমানে অবিবাহিত
<ashabadi> ভাবী নাই তোলার :p
<Rezwan> :D
<pari> গরম কমে যাবে কিন্তু এই দিকে হচ্ছে না 
<Rezwan> বিয়ার "বয়স" হয় নাই এখনো! ;-পি
<pari> :D
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ বৃষ্টি হলেই শান্তি
<pari> ভালো বিয়ে হলে অলস হয়ে যেত
<Rezwan> দিনে যা কড়া রোদ থাকে
<ashabadi> জ্বি না বিয়ে করলে বউ দাবরানির উপর রাখতো
<pari> অফিসে থাকার কারণে টের পাই না 
<ashabadi> রান্নাঘর থেকে চিৎকার করে বলতো কাপড় উঠাতে
<Rezwan> hence, don't need to get married ;)
<ashabadi> ভাইয়া উঠাতো না, এরপর ভাবী খুনতি হাতে নিয়ে এসে ঝগড়া শুরু করবে কথা কানে যায় না কেনো
<Rezwan> একদম!
<pari> তাতে ফায়দা কিছুই হতো না। 
<Rezwan> এখন মায়ের ঝাড়ি, তারপর বউয়ের ঝাড়ি!
<pari> মাঝখান থেকে মেয়েটাকে বলতো ঝগড়াটে 
<Rezwan> একদম খুনতি হাতে? ভয়ংকর! ;)
<pari> :D 
<ashabadi> হুমম তাও ছুড়ি হাতে আসেনি তাই শুকর করেন
<Rezwan> রীতিমতে স্বশস্ত্র :D
<ashabadi> ছুড়ি হাতে আসবে  বিয়ের ১০-১৫ বছর পর
<Rezwan> বাঙ্গালী বউরা কখনো ছুরি হাতে আসে না
<ashabadi> pari,  চিন্তার বিষয়, আমি কিন্তু কিছু শুনবো না, কাপড় তোমাকেই উঠাতে হবে
<ashabadi> আর দুজনেই যদি চ্যাটে বসি তাহলে অবশ্য অন্য কথা
<ashabadi> Rezwan, তাহলে কি হাতে আসে? বেলন?
<ashabadi> নাকি ঝাটা
<pari> আশাবাদী আপনি এত তা জানেন কেমন করে যে ছুরি খুন্তি এই সব নিয়ে আসবে
<ashabadi> আজকালকার মেয়েরা তো আবার ঝাটা ধরে না হাতে
<Rezwan> ashabadi:  খুন্তুি, ঝাটা ইত্যাদী  :)
<ashabadi> pari, দৃশ্যটা কল্পনায় আসে তাই বললাম
<ashabadi> এগুলো কোনটাই হবে না যেহেতু আমাদের খোলা বারান্দা নেই :(
<Rezwan> আগেকার দিনে নাকি ভাঙ্গা ছাতা নিয়েও জামাইকে তাড়াতো বউয়েরা। কোন এক লেখায় পড়েছিলাম
<ashabadi> maqtanim, knock knock
 * ashabadi ekushey খে ঘুষি দিলো
 * ashabadi pari কে বুঝার চেষ্টা করছে, মেজাজ খারাপ করছে নাকি
<Rezwan> মেইলিং এ তো কিছু দেখি না! মিটিং এর খবর ছড়ালো কিভাবে?
<ashabadi> মেসেজে
<ashabadi> Rezwan, LiquidOxygen কে?
<Rezwan> টেক্সট মেসেজ?!!
<Rezwan> he is from US
<Rezwan> American-Bengali 
<ashabadi> হুমমম whois কমান্ড ফাউল xchat এ
 * ashabadi misses KDE
<ashabadi> :(
<Rezwan> উনার আইপি ক্লোকড। হোইজ করে লাভ নাই
<Rezwan> আমার আইপিও ফ্রিনডে ক্লোক করে রাখসি :পি
<pari> রাসেল ভাই কি আছে এখন?
<ashabadi> না
<Rezwan> he is away from keyboard at this moment I think. or too busy in work 
<ashabadi> Rezwan, আমার আইপি ও কি ব্লক্ড ? মনে হয় না
<pari> হুম ঠিক আছে 
<ashabadi> কিন্তু xchat ঐ তেমন কোন ইনফো আসছে না
<ashabadi> Ekushey, বিড়ি খাচ্ছে
<Rezwan> ashabadi: I didn't say "blocked", I said "cloaked" :) 
<Rezwan> your IP is not cloaked 
<Rezwan> btw মেসেজ কী টেক্সটে মেসেজ ছিলো?!
<Rezwan> নাকি ফেসবুক বা আর কিছু মেসেজ?
<pari> মিটিং শুরু হলে আমি আপনাদের কথা আর কিছুই বুঝবো না 
<ashabadi> Rezwan, cloacked আবার কি জিনিস?
<ashabadi> টেক্সট মেসেজ ছিলো
<Rezwan> ওহহ!
<ashabadi> pari, না বুঝলে নাই
<Rezwan> তাইলে আমি টুইটারে গিয়ে একটা শাউট দিয়ে আসি
<Rezwan> এই চ্যানেলের এড্রেস কী হবে ওয়েবচ্যাট থেকে? 
<Rezwan> রাসেল ভাইয়ের হেল্প দরকার!
 * Rezwan pokes Ekushey hard
<ashabadi> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Rezwan> ঐটা দিলে ঝামেলা আছে
<ashabadi> এখানে গিয়ে #ubuntu-bd তে ঢুকতে বলেন
<ashabadi> তাহলেই হলো
<Rezwan> newbie রা খাবি খাবে
<ashabadi> এইটাতে যদি নিউবি খাবি খায় তহালে আর কি বলবেন বলেন?
<Rezwan> আমি এইরকম দিয়ে আগে ট্রাই করেছি। নতুনরা প্যাঁচ লাগায়ে দেয়
<ashabadi> সব তো আর পানির মতো সহজ হবে না
<ashabadi> আহেম
 * ashabadi wonders the future */3*/
 * ashabadi wonders whether he will get some snacks in this meeting
 * ashabadi feeling hungry
 * ashabadi pokes Ekushey maqtanim pari
<Rezwan> পাইসি!! :ডি
<Rezwan> লিংক বাইর করসি
<ashabadi> ?
<Rezwan> ashabadi: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-bd
<Rezwan> টুইট ছাড়লাম। দেখি সেখান থেকে কেউ আসে কি না!
<ashabadi> Rezwan, link is same, only channel name provided :P
<Rezwan> that's a lot of change 
 * ashabadi just brought snacks in preparation of tonight's meeting
<Rezwan> because newbies stumble with "#"
 * ashabadi now having bombay sweets Daalmuth
<ashabadi> :D
<ashabadi> http://www.bombaysweetsbd.com/products_detail.php?product_id=65&pro_cat_id=1&pro_sub_cat_id=15&path=sub_category&category_name=&sub_cat_name=&start=0&thumb=product
<InfoAngel> Title: "Products :: Bombay Sweets & Co., Ltd." - http://tinyurl.com/kfazhtb
<ashabadi> humm দেশ আসহলেই এগিয়ে যাচ্ছে
<ashabadi> ডিজিটাল চানাচুরের ছবি
<ashabadi> কয়েক বছর আগেও ভাবা যেতো না
<Rezwan> আহা!
<pari> কেক কিংবা চকলেটের ছবিও দাও 
<pari> ঝাল মিষ্টি দুটাই খাই 
 * ashabadi now having ঝিনুক পিঠা
<ashabadi> http://www.shinebd.com/krecepie_images/299.jpg
<InfoAngel> Image: 380x279 - http://tinyurl.com/ojvbwjg
<ashabadi> pari, http://www.deshiranna.com/article/139 দেখে নাও কিভাবে বানাতে হয়
<InfoAngel> Title: "ঝিনুক পিঠা - deshiRANNA.com"
<Rezwan> এই সব দেখে ভীষণ ক্ষিদা পেলো। ভাত খেয়ে আসি :-|
<ashabadi> Rezwan, যান, আর সাথে কি খেলেন তার ফিরিস্তি দিয়েন
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> Rezwan, Ekushey maqtanim pari আমাকে জানিয়েন ফিরে আসলে
<maqtanim> Ekushey, ashabadi are you guys there?
<ashabadi> আমি তো ৯টা থেকে আছি
<maqtanim> ওহ সরি! :ফ
<maqtanim> কেমন আছেন??
<maqtanim> Ekushey, এর কি হল?
<maqtanim> শাবাব ভাই এসেছিলেন মনে হয়।।। এখন চলে গেছেন!
<ashabadi> কখন আসলেন আবার?
 * ashabadi মাথা চুলকায়
<maqtanim> অনেক আগে
<ashabadi> Ekushey, এর ঘুম পেয়েছে
<maqtanim> আমার লগে দেখাচ্ছে যে উনি এসেছিলেন
<maqtanim> আবার চলেও গেছেন :P
<tarunno> Anybody home! 
<maqtanim> হু সবাই আছি ভাই
<maqtanim> কেমন আছেন??
<ashabadi> tarunno, হাই
<tarunno> Alhamdulillah doing fine
<tarunno> Broadband having an outage so joined from phone 
<tarunno> Sorry for slow typing 
<maqtanim> ব্যাপারনা!
<maqtanim> মোবাইলে টাইপ স্লোই হয়
 * Rezwan is sitting in dark (loadshedding) 
<ashabadi> tarunno, you can read Bangla properly on your set?
<ashabadi> বাংলা পড়তে পারছেন তো?
<tarunno> Yes,  like  a  charm! 
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> great
 * ashabadi pokes pari
<pari> আহা মিটিং তো দেখি খুব আগায়নি  :)
<Rezwan> ইয়ে মিটিং কি শুরু হয়েছে? :পি
<pari> হু তাও ঠিক যেহেতু আমি কতাবার্তা বুঝতে পারছি তারমানে এখনো মিটিং শুরু হয়নি 
<Rezwan> মিটিং এর সভ্যরা স্ব স্ব আসনে নিদ্রা গিয়াছেন
<pari> সভ্যরা??? নাকি সদস্যরা? 
<Rezwan> মিটিং এর বাংলা মনে হয় "সভ"। তাহলে সদস্যরা "সভ্য" হবে
<Rezwan> "সভা"
<ashabadi> Rezwan, pari
<ashabadi> আছি আমরা
<pari> আচ্ছা 
<maqtanim> এইতো আছি! :)
<Rezwan> জানিয়া পুলকিত :)
<pari> কঠিন কঠিন কথাগুলো কখন শুরু হবে? 
<ashabadi> আকারে ইঙ্গিতে চলছে
<ashabadi> তাই বুঝতে পারছো না :P
<pari> :( 
<ashabadi> Rezwan, ভাই আপনি কোথায় কি করেন এখন? আমার কিছু মনে নেই
<ashabadi> আমি একটা ব্যাংকে চাকুরে
<ashabadi> http://www.aiub.edu/HtmlViewer2.aspx?EventsID=797
<Rezwan> আমি একজন বেকার। চিরকাল ছাত্র থাকার তালে আছি!
<ashabadi> চাইলেই যদি সব হওয়া যেতো
 * ashabadi Ekushey কে ঘুষি দিয়া চিৎপটাং করিয়া দিলো
<pari> রাসেল ভাইয়া!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<pari> আপনি কেমন আছেন??? 
<pari> :) :) :) :) 
<ashabadi> Ekushey, এর ঘুম এখনও কাটে নাই
<maqtanim> Ekushey, কই আপনি??
 * ashabadi  মিটিং আহ্ববায়কের হস্তক্ষেপ কামনা করছে, আমাদের মুফতে energy drink খাওয়ানো হোক
<ashabadi> #ubuntu-bd এর স্পন্সর কোন এ্যানার্জি ড্রিংক কোম্পানি হওয়া দরকার ছিলো
<Rezwan> ইয়ে, আজকের মিটিং এর আহ্বান জানি কে করেছেন? :পি
<maqtanim> Rezwan, আজকে আসলে সেবাবে মিটিং নেই
<ashabadi> meet থেকে meeting 
<ashabadi> তাই মিটিং তো সমাপ্ত
<Rezwan> যেহেতু সবার সবার সাথে মিট হয়ে গেছে তাই? বাহ বেশ! :)
<ashabadi> :)
<maqtanim> হে হে হে
<pari> আশাবাদী খাওয়া দাওয়া ছাড়া একটু অন্য চিন্তা ও করো
<Rezwan> ashabadi: আপনার চাকরী এবং অনেক কিছুর খবর ব্লগ মারফতে পেয়েছি অনেক আগেই। তা , pari আাপা কী সেই? :)
<ashabadi> pari, খাওয়া দাওয়া না করলে বাঁচবো কিভাবে?
<ashabadi> Rezwan, হুমমম
<Rezwan> আহা বেশ বেশ :)
<pari> পারী আপা বাহ মজা তো 
<pari> আজ কাল কেউ আপা ডাকে না 
<maqtanim> কি ডাকে? ভাবী?
<Rezwan> :) কেন? ভাবী ডাকছে নাকি সবাই? :পি
<Rezwan> maqtanim: আমরা একই চিন্তা করছিলাম! হাহাহা
<ashabadi> Rezwan, আপনি কোন ইউনিভার্সিটিতে আছেন?
<Rezwan> শাবিপ্রবি
<ashabadi> :)
<Rezwan> আমাদের প্রযুক্তি ফোরামের স্বর্ণালী সময়ের কথা মনে পড়ে। সেখানেই আমার লিনাক্সের প্রথম পাঠ এবং হাতেখড়ি
<ashabadi> ফোরামের কি অবস্থা? আজকে দুপুরেই ভাবছিলাম
<ashabadi> কেউ তেমন যায় না
<pari> আচ্ছা আলোকিত কি এখানে নেই? 
<ashabadi> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<InfoAngel> Title: "The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu" - http://tinyurl.com/465s2
<ashabadi> নিজেরাই দেখি দিকভ্রষ্ট
<ashabadi> কোন  কাউন্টডাউন নাই কোন প্রচারণা নাই
<Rezwan> এডমিন, মডারেটরাই যায় কি না .... :)
<ashabadi> গুগল করে জানতে হচ্ছে রিলিজ ডেট :o
<ashabadi> Rezwan, Ekushey tarunno maqtanim ১৭ তারিখে কি ঢাকায় থাকছেন?
<Rezwan> maqtanim ভাইয়ের টিউটরিয়াল পড়ে পড়ে প্রথমবার লিনাক্স ইন্সটল দিয়েছিলাম বছর দুয়েক আগে
<ashabadi> eid + release party আয়োজন করে ফেলেন সবাই :P
<ashabadi> কার বাসা দিয়ে শুরু করা যায়?
<Rezwan> আমার ঈদ সিলেটে :)
<ashabadi> শুরুটা হোক Pari এর বাসায়
<ashabadi> ওর পিসিতে লিনাক্স ইনস্টলের মাধ্যমে সবাই শুরু করবে ইনস্টল ফেস্ট
<ashabadi> :P
<tarunno> What's on 17?
<ashabadi> ubuntu release
<ashabadi> also eid vacation :P
<tarunno> Oh! 
<tarunno> I am not sure 
<Rezwan> আসল ব্যাপার হলো ashabadi ভাই এক চান্সে pari আপার বাসায় গিয়ে খেয়ে আসবে। মামলা খতম! :পি
<tarunno> I have a habit of leaving Dhaka in the night of Eid  :p
<ashabadi> humm
<ashabadi> পোলাপাইনদের সালামী থেকে বাঁচার জন্য়
<ashabadi> বুঝা যায়
<Rezwan> সালামি তো সবাই ঈদের দিনে নেয় :-S
<ashabadi> ঈদের দিন তো আসলে সবাই কসাই হতে ব্যস্ত থাকবে
<ashabadi> সালামী আদায় শুরু হয় পরদিন থেকে
<Rezwan> ওহহো!
<Rezwan> এইটা যে কুরবানী ঈদ ভুলে গিয়েছিলাম!
<ashabadi> হুমমম
<ashabadi> আমাদের কারেন্ট নেই
<tarunno>  urr
<pari> দাওয়াত দিতে আমার কোন আপত্তি নাই। কিন্তু যদি আমার মন্ধাতার পিসিতে ইন্সটল না নেয় তাহলে আমাকে দাওয়াত খাওয়াতে হবে
<ashabadi> tarunno, মোবাইলে কোন irc ক্লায়েন্ট ব্যবহার করছেন?
<Rezwan> default andro irc it seems 
<maqtanim> আমি তাহলে যাই, যাবার আগে একদম গরম গরম একটা পোস্টের লিংক দিয়ে যাই
<maqtanim> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2956
<InfoAngel> Title: "Attention Required! | CloudFlare" - http://tinyurl.com/og94k96
<maqtanim> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2956
<InfoAngel> Title: "Attention Required! | CloudFlare" - http://tinyurl.com/og94k96
<maqtanim> সরি, একটা দিতে গিয়ে আরেকটা দিয়ে ফেলেছি :P
<maqtanim> এটা হবে
<maqtanim> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2984
<InfoAngel> Title: "Attention Required! | CloudFlare" - http://tinyurl.com/qhdxuv3
<maqtanim> আজকেই লেখা, তাওয়া এখনো গরম আছে! :D
<ashabadi> হুমম আগেই পড়েছি টুইটার থেকে
<Rezwan> এইটাতে ক্লিক মারবো তো? টাইটেল দেখি একই আসছে... :P
<maqtanim> দুটোতেই ক্লিক মারতে পারেন
<maqtanim> নো প্রব 
<maqtanim> :)
<ashabadi> maqtanim, চলে গেলো, Ekushey ঝিমায় গাঁজা খেয়ে, আমরা কি করি?
<Rezwan> ঠিকাছে :)
<Rezwan> আগামী সপ্তাহে আবার হতে পারে মিটিং
<Rezwan> একই সময়ে
<maqtanim> ashabadi, আপনি গাঁজা খেয়ে চলে যান! :)
<pari> লিখাটা পড়ছি 
<ashabadi> আমি ধরে পারিনি :(
<ashabadi> চেষ্টা করেছিলাম একবার
<tarunno> I'm out too! 
<Rezwan> আমরা  এখানে কিছুক্ষণ ঝিমায়ে গাত্রোথ্থান করিবো
<tarunno> Need to concentrate on some other things 
<maqtanim> goodnight! :)
<Rezwan> maqtanim , tarunno : শুভরাত্রি
<pari> মুরাদ টাকলা ব্যপারটা কি বুঝতাম না। আজ জানলাম :) 
<tarunno> Goodnight guys 
<pari> শুভরাত্রি সবাইকে
<ashabadi> আমি ওনার লেখা পড়ার আগে কখনও শব্দটা পড়িনি
<ashabadi> pari, যাচ্ছো নাকি চলে?
<pari> হুম
<ashabadi> আমিও যাবো
<ashabadi> রাত হয়েছে
<ashabadi> ১২টা বাজে
<ashabadi> শুভরাত্রি Rezwan
<Rezwan> ঠিক আছে
<Rezwan> শুভরাত্রি :)
 * ashabadi Ekushey কে আলপিনের খোঁচা মেরে রক্তাক্ত করে গেলো
<Ekushey> Rezwan bhai achen naki?
<Ekushey> eikhane dekhi ekta birat jono shobha hoye gelo!!! ami kheyal kori nai ekdom!!!
<Rezwan> Ekushey: আছি, ঘুমে ঢুলু ঢুলু
<Rezwan> হাহাহা
<Ekushey> ajke ki meeting howar kotha chilo? amake toh keu mail kore nai
<Ekushey> irc windows khola chilo, but ami kheyal kori nai ekdom :/
<Rezwan> আমাকেও তো কেউ জানায় নাই!
<Ekushey> achcha ghumaye jan
<Rezwan> না ঠিক আছে
<Rezwan> আপনে মিটিং আহ্বান করেন নাই?
<Ekushey> nah ami toh kichu jani na
<Rezwan> আজিব! তাহলে এরা সব আসলো কোন?
<Ekushey> lol ki jani ami toh jantam na
<Ekushey> gf shoho hajir hoisilo ashabadi
<Rezwan> হাহাহা হ্যাঁ
<Rezwan> প্রথমে বুঝতে পারি নাই
<Ekushey> engagement hoye geche shunlam
<Ekushey> may mash e biye
<Rezwan> বাহহ জটিল
<Ekushey> kothin... 4/5 bochor er prem i think
<Rezwan> দারুণ খবর
<Rezwan> মেয়েটা আপনাকে খুব ডাকতেসিলো, আপনে বে খবর! ;)
<Rezwan> শক্ত প্রেম
<Rezwan> এইরকম একটা প্রেম করতে পারলেন না রাসেল ভাই
<Rezwan> আফসোস
<Ekushey> ami bashay ashchi 11 tay, tarpor ki browser khule bhoshe chilam, irc window ta kheyal kori nai
<Ekushey> ho re bhai afsos
<Ekushey> ekta memo pathaisilam kalke
<Ekushey> paisilen?
<Ekushey> ... /ms list
<Ekushey> ... /ms read 2
<Rezwan> (11:17:13  BDT) pari: রাসেল ভাইয়া!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Rezwan> (11:17:19  BDT) pari: আপনি কেমন আছেন??? 
<Rezwan> (11:17:48  BDT) pari: :) :) :) :) 
<Rezwan> Ekushey: পাইসি পাইসি লোল
<Ekushey> kalke abar ashte bolbu ne...
<Ekushey> ajke sharad din onek cycle chalaisi
<Rezwan> সিলেটে খালাদে জিয়ার পোস্টারে সয়লাম
<Ekushey> near about 30km
<Rezwan> খাইসে
<Rezwan> এইরকম দশ দিন সাইকেল চালাইলে সিলেট চলে আসতে পারবেন ;)
<Ekushey> kichu din aage amader ekhan theke kichu polapain cycle e kore bhutan e gelo
<Ekushey> abar ailo
<Ekushey> paper e uthlo
<Rezwan> একেবার ভূটানে?!
<Ekushey> ami khub ashchorjo hoilo je era kemne dhaka theke cycle chalaye bhutan gelo!
<Rezwan> ভূটান তো পাহাড়ি জায়গা। সাইকেল চালায়ে গেল কেমনে?
<Ekushey> pore oi team er ek pola re jigailam
<Rezwan> কী কইলো?
<Ekushey> koy ora train e kore cycle bhutan e pathaise
<Ekushey> okhane cycle namaye tarpor chalaise
<Ekushey> koto boro fraud
<Ekushey> publicity er jonno ei kaaj korse
<Ekushey> fokta polapain
<Rezwan> হাহাহাহাহা
<Rezwan> ভূটান তো দূরের কথা। এদের বান্দরবানে সাইকেল চালায়ে যাইতে কন
<Rezwan> বাপের নাম ভুলে যাবে!
<Ekushey> bandarban e jeep chara cholachal kora mushkil
<Ekushey> ami khoroch bachaite CNG bhara korsilam
<Ekushey> onek shoshtay kaaj sharte parsi, kintu CNG engine er upor besh torture hoise 
<Rezwan> ঐখানে চান্দের গাড়িগুলাই খালি ঠিক আছে
<Ekushey> লামায় পুলিশের গাড়িতে ডাকাতির চেষ্টা, গুলিবিদ্ধ ডাকাত আটক
<Ekushey> hehehehe
<Ekushey>  বান্দরবানের লামা-সুয়ালক সড়কে পুলিশের গাড়িতে ডাকাতির চেষ্টাকালে মো. নুরুল হুদা (৩১) নামের এক ডাকাতকে আটক করা হয়েছে। 
<Ekushey> shala desh ta dekhi bekub e bhoira gelo!!!
<Rezwan> পুলিশের গাড়িতে বেটা ডাকাতি করতে গেসিলো কেন?
<Ekushey> ora hoyto bujhe nai je police er gari
<Ekushey> hahahaha
<Rezwan> হেহে
<Ekushey> hahahaha
<Ekushey> moja paisi
<Ekushey> nijeria te na piracy hoy?
<Ekushey> jahaj e piracy kore je?
<Ekushey> nigeria naki onno desh?
<Ekushey> bangladeshi jahaj o toh aktaisilo koyekta
<Ekushey> anyway ora ekta bhul er US er judhdho jagaj e attack korsilo hijack korar udhdheshshe
<Ekushey> bujhe nai je judhdho jagaj
<Ekushey> pore guli kheye palanor cheshta korse
<Rezwan> হাহাহাহাহা
<Ekushey> kintu jahaj e helicopter chilo, oita niye jeye oder pakrau korse
<Ekushey> koto boro shahosh US er judhdho jahaj hijack korte chay!
<Ekushey> 1/2 bochor aage kotha
<Rezwan> ঐসব ডেস্ট্রয়ারগুলাতে ফাইটার প্লেনও থাকে
<Ekushey> porislam je oder naki USA niye geche bichar korte
<Ekushey> yes yes... aar high quality boma :D
<Ekushey> ekta marle Nigeria uira jabe
<Ekushey> lollll
<Rezwan> হেহে
<Rezwan> বেটাতের আমেরিকা নিয়া ভাল করসে
<Rezwan> বেকুবগুলা অন্তত জেলের ভাত খেয়ে প্রাণে বাঁচবে
<Ekushey> hu :D
<Ekushey> i thought so :D
<Ekushey> btw eid kore bhai?
<Rezwan> ঠিক জানি না
<Rezwan> ক্যালেন্ডার দেখতে হবে! :পি
<Ekushey> 2013 date: 15 October (± 1 day)
<Rezwan> আচ্ছা আচ্ছা
<Rezwan> বেশি দিন নাই তাইলে
<Ekushey> tai toh dekhtesi
<Ekushey> ei bochor ta amar kache besh fast kete gelo
<Ekushey> kemne je time gelo
<Ekushey> 1434 (Islamic Calendar): 15 October 2013 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1435 (Islamic Calendar): 4 October 2014 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1436 (Islamic Calendar): 23 September 2015 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1437 (Islamic Calendar): 11 September 2016 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1438 (Islamic Calendar): 1 September 2017 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1439 (Islamic Calendar): 21 August 2018 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1440 (Islamic Calendar): 11 August 2019 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1441 (Islamic Calendar): 31 July 2020 (calculated)
<Ekushey> 1442 (Islamic Calendar): 20 July 2021 (calculated)
<Rezwan> বাহ!!
<Ekushey> 9 to 11 days kore pichaitese proti bochor...
<Rezwan> গড়ে ১০ দিন করে
<Ekushey> hu
<Ekushey> ghumaye jan
<Ekushey> ghuma paise na bollen?
<Ekushey> 1:41 baje
<Rezwan> LOL yes
<Rezwan> gumaite gelam
<Rezwan> goodnight Russell bhai
#ubuntu-bd 2015-10-04
<pyro_serpent> Hello
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-03
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos ahoneybun Nahiyan :)
<Nahiyan> hello
<Nahiyan> how is kilos
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: as it seems and according to Him (Kilos) he is much better now, and I really hope so, :)
<Nahiyan> cool
<pavlushka> welcome zaki !
<zaki> thnx pavlushka
<zaki> hello Kilos Nahiyan
<zaki> A Sneak Peek At Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) 
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzmvZx4Wy8U
<ahoneybun> heyo
<zaki> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey zaki
<zaki> what's up..
<zaki> how are you doing! :) 
<ahoneybun> nm just chilling out today
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> got some free time? 
<zaki> :D
<ahoneybun> for?
<zaki> mm nothing ..
<ahoneybun> ?
<zaki> hey that's nothing
<zaki> how's everything there?
<zaki> wb Tanvir
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> well thanks zaki :)
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> just had it, good timing :p
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: are you in Ubuntu Bangladesh FB?
<zaki> pavlushka: yes i mean group
<zaki> fb group
<zaki> why
<pavlushka> oh, me and another person Farhan Sadik, I am kind of mentoring him, got kicked out, me first and then few weeks later, that means yesterday , he got kicked out.
<zaki> oh my..
<pavlushka> so I was checking if you too got kicked out from that group :p
<pavlushka> That Ubuntu Bangladesh FB group is not that Ubuntu (in meaning) , lol
<zaki> i saw him mentioning you in some comment
<zaki> may be thats why they did it
<zaki> i don't visit groups that much. 
<zaki> pavlushka: tanjim missing from irc for long time
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<pavlushka> awe I missed the coffee with zaki :)
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
 * pavlushka waiting for a lonely coffee :(
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Done
<zaki> :p
<zaki> i'm here
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks zaki :)
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<zaki> hi dipraw
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<zaki> ahh
<zaki> pavlushka: how's walrider in person? osthir like here in irc? :D  
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, he is likewise in real as well :)
<zaki> ha ha. 
<zaki> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-04
<pavlushka> Evening everyone :)
<pavlushka> hello ahoneybun Nahiyan Researcher- :)
<Nahiyan> .
<pavlushka> ..
<pavlushka> welcome zaki : join #ubuntu-on-air
<pavlushka> zaki: and load this link https://t.co/VWLAQOvaMt :)
<pavlushka> zaki: ping, now :)
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: pavlushka> welcome zaki : join #ubuntu-on-air
<pavlushka> [21:30:53] <pavlushka> zaki: and load this link https://t.co/VWLAQOvaMt :)
<pavlushka> [21:32:03] <pavlushka> zaki: ping, now :)
<pavlushka> now
<zaki> oky
<zaki> loded
<zaki> joined
<zaki> what it about?
<zaki> bbl
<RemonShai> hi... pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> I'm back again :)
<pavlushka> Thanks that you are back, other's didn't, lol
<RemonShai> i wanna pull away, when I'm carries too much busy time.... :(
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I guess that's an invite only channel, not sure.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: but why you wanna join there, are you running Kali? or interested about OS security?
<RemonShai> এমনি.../
<RemonShai> once upon a time, I was crush with Kali.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and The reason for the crash?
<RemonShai> yea... hahahaha
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-05
<zaki> wb RemonShai and dipraw
<RemonShai> ty zaki vai ;)
<RemonShai>  zaki vai, SD card recovery excrement failed :(
<zaki> RemonShai: which app u tryied?
<RemonShai> testdisk
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> Thanks zaki :)\
<zaki> wc
<zaki> good night guys..
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-06
<Kilos> hi there bd peeps
<pavlushka> Greetings Kilos ahoneybun :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am fine, just some mismatching of schedules, bad luck.
<RemonShai> assalamu-walaykum ... ...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Walaikum Assalam
<RemonShai> how're you ;)
<RemonShai> pavlushka how to trace phone number or caller identity....?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you tell me :p
 * pavlushka on a shower break
<ahoneybun> heyo
<zaki> hello everyone..!
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> how are u? 
<pavlushka> I am good zaki , thanks, and you?
<zaki> everything fine here. :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: watch this, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw4tT7SCmaY :)
<pavlushka> Howdy ahoneybun :)
<zaki> pavlushka: nice one. vallagse.
<pavlushka> zaki: ha ha, now watch the making https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOP3xQiSC1Y :)
<zaki> wow
<zaki> you searched for this? or someones suggest.. :D 
<pavlushka> someone, Dhrubo Bhai referred to the song, I searched the making.
<pavlushka> If i like something, I like to dig in :)
<pavlushka> zaki: this one is also nice, to my opinion, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1oivnBSBJc
<zaki> hmmm. really //www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw4tT7SCmaYwow
<zaki> sorry wrong
<zaki> i was giving that link to someone else, and posted here by mistake
<zaki> :|
<zaki> pavlushka: this one also good. 
<pavlushka> zaki: whom ^^?
<zaki> one off my friend from facebook. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: He or She ^^?
<zaki> someone. :P 
<zaki> what are doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: Playing "The Simpsons" on mobile :)
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> now feeling sleepy :)
<zaki> how is it?
<pavlushka> to me, its fun :) but almost 1GB.
<zaki> :O
<pavlushka> zaki: are you on to something or free other than office? at present? 
<zaki> office and class
<zaki> why? 
<zaki> 5 class in every week this semister. this is really killing me
<pavlushka> if you were free, then I would have proposed to work in group to learn some language (computer) like python?
<zaki> wow. thatS great
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Tuhin> Hi
<Tuhin> Belated Eid Mubarak to all
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> Belated Eid Mubarak  Tuhin
<Tuhin> u can celebrate Eid all year long everyday..
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm intersted
<pavlushka> Hellllo Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> Hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Tuhin: Thanks for the wishes, actually The wishing is early :p
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> Tuhin: or you should define the function, floor function or ceiling function :p
<Tuhin> well i would like all to celebrate Eid all year  everyday
<Tuhin> good for health
<Tuhin> good for business too 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, Tuhin that will cost you huge ;p
<Tuhin> by Eid why u equate it with new cloths and stuff? 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: whole year vacation with bonus :p
<zaki> he he
<Tuhin> Eid = more socializing with everybody with a smily face
<pavlushka> Tuhin: you will go bankrupt :p
<Tuhin> Facebooking does NOT count !
<Tuhin> when i meet young people now a days, they r busy "socializing" in facebook and not interested in normal conversation...
<Tuhin> facebook, imo whatsapp??!
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yes, funny it is.
<Tuhin> i feel this rude
<pavlushka> Tuhin: kinda, me too :(
<Tuhin> some1 came to them and they r typing in their phones all the time
<zaki> i don't have imo, whatsapp or viber :|
<Tuhin> zaki seems like facebook/twitter fan :P
<pavlushka> ok Tuhin , visit me, I will not type on the phone, promise, :p
<zaki> he he me too :p
<Tuhin> hm u live to far
<Tuhin> i use skype and viber to keep contact with family
<zaki> i don't have twitter  :#
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> Tuhin: me to have skype and viber, you can keep contact with me :)
<pavlushka> I do, its a little better thw
<pavlushka> better than FB
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> what kind of sound system u guys used and like?
<Tuhin> i mean speakers
<pavlushka> I have a 2:1 microlab speaker which you can hear without even playing music, vnoooo
<pavlushka> vnooooo
<Tuhin> model number?
<zaki> ha ha :D
<pavlushka> TMN 1
<Tuhin> my sister have a 2.1 microlab too 
<zaki> Tuhin: http://www.computersourcebd.com/microlab/speaker/tmn-1-2-1-32-watt-rms_159.html
<ahoneybun> sorry pavlushka been off and on
<zaki> i have this one
<Tuhin> microlab have different class of speakers for many price segments
<zaki> wow pavlushka my one is also TMN 1
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: that's better, the change is good :)
<Tuhin> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> heyo Tuhin
<Tuhin> when u guys bought this and for how much?!
<ahoneybun> we're getting hit with a Hurricane atm
<Tuhin> its now listed as 3500taka !
<ahoneybun> so not sure how long I will have power lol
<Tuhin> where u live?
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: oh my, what class/category hurricane?
<ahoneybun> Florida
<ahoneybun> Cat 4 atm
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I bought that for 2300 :)
<Tuhin> and zaki ?
<Tuhin> when u bought that pavlushka ?
<zaki> i dont know the price actually. 
<Tuhin> the seas r having more frequent hurricanes now a days
<Tuhin> i helped my sister buy this for 3800tk http://www.computersourcebd.com/microlab/speaker/fc-361-2-1-54-watt-rms_131.html
<pavlushka> Tuhin: in Korean, when the tigers used to smoke cigar, may be 4-5 years ago.
<Tuhin> ok so this is what we have, but what is our "Dream" sound system??
<zaki> 6,500 tk?
<Tuhin> yes 3800tk model now costs 6500taka!
<pavlushka> Beolab? I guess
<zaki> oh
<Tuhin> inflation have made all the currencies lose value
<Tuhin> so everywhere we see we can buy less with more money day by day
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> Category 4: Winds range from 131 to 155 mph and can cause catastrophic damage to property, humans, and animals. Severe structural damage to frame homes, apartments, and shopping centers should be expected. 
<pavlushka> Category 4 hurricanes often include long-term power outages and water shortages lasting from a few weeks to a few months, so again, it’s important for any remaining residents to have a significant nonperishable food and water supply at hand.
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> sounds scary
<pavlushka> no doubt
<zaki> ahoneybun: is this hurricane named as Matthew?
<ahoneybun> yea
<zaki> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/#MATTHEW
<Tuhin> Hurricane Matthew Approaches Florida; Governor Urges 1.5 Million to Flee
<Tuhin> 15 LAC people will flee!?!??!
<zaki> there is another one after that hurricane NICOLE
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> I'm chilling at home
<ahoneybun> till the power goes out lol
<pavlushka> but that is cat 1 atm
<pavlushka> nicole
<ahoneybun> mm
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: and when the power will go out, what you will do ? stop shilling?
<ahoneybun> well lol
<ahoneybun> I'll just be sad at that point
<ahoneybun> and hot
<Tuhin> google hurricane matthew haarp
<Tuhin> haarp is real
<zaki> oky
<Tuhin> for those skeptical of the possibility that weather can be modified https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_Modification_Convention
<zaki> afaik haarp is about some weather control system
<zaki> hmm
<Tuhin> if there was no need then the big countries wouldnt have felt the need to sign a treaty like this
<Tuhin> but last 2 decade the western powers dont abide by any laws
<zaki> oh my some people saying this MATTHEW is man made hurricane. 
<zaki> using haarp? Tuhin
<Tuhin> yes
<zaki> really!!
<Tuhin> yes read about NWO , Freemasons and their secret agenda of global control
<Tuhin> assange's lawer was killed just couple weeks ago .....
 * pavlushka thinks that ahoneybun should get interested in this while chilling :p
<ahoneybun> in what?
<Tuhin> there r soo many things that most of us used to believe ... but r complete lies
<Tuhin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_modification
<zaki> they are saying this one is strongest in last 10 year. 
<Tuhin> http://www.aircrap.org/2015/10/28/us-confirms-climate-change-by-secret-climate-weapons/
<zaki> and stronger than catrina. :P
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: in this phenomenon, freemason or in the haarp technique
<pavlushka> in Haiti, death toll reached to 100 due to Hurricane Matthew
<Tuhin> Freemasons/Illuminati/Elite Bankers etc all r same group who intends to run the whole world, they r in control of all western countries by various means
<pavlushka> zaki: Katrina was cat 3, Matthew is cat 4.
<zaki> hmmm 
<Tuhin> if any country tries to be free from them, they r targeted and destroyed. list of their targets : Iraq, Afghanistan, Lybia, Syria, Lebanon, Sudan, Somalia, China, Russia, North Korea, Venejuela, Haiti, North Korea and more
<Tuhin> u guys must remember that Bangladesh army took power in 2007 on green signal from UN and USA
<zaki> wow we are not in that list. :)  
<Tuhin> UN, World Bank, Asian Development Bank and more such institutions are NOT run by elected people, these are all owned privately
<Tuhin> zaki, that list is alwasy changing
<Tuhin> we r their target too
<Tuhin> coz we r letting Russia build the big power plants....
<zaki> who knows..!  :(
<Tuhin> Iran also target for same reason
<zaki> i have  no idea
<zaki> on this
<Tuhin> most people doesn't have idea
<Tuhin> coz "they" keep the youth busy with entertainment, hollywood etc
<Tuhin> 96% of all TV , news , media of whole world are controlled by THEM
<Tuhin> so people know only whatever lies they spread
<Tuhin> our bangla news papers only translate from english and print all world news....
<Tuhin> same happening all over the world....
<zaki> he he
<Tuhin> http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-preparedness/south-carolina-to-remove-1-million-residents-from-hurricanes-path-evacuation-isnt-voluntary_10052016
<Tuhin> they want to implement martial law becasue they want to start WW3... http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/u-s-navy-upgrades-ssbn-nuclear-sub-electronic-security-with-world-war-on-the-horizon_10062016
<zaki> :O
<ahoneybun> looks to be more of a site for bomb planners
<Tuhin> which page?
<ahoneybun> that website
<Tuhin> u r mistaken
<Tuhin> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-06/russia-warns-us-any-strikes-syrian-army-would-lead-war-our-s-300-s-400-defenses-are-
<Tuhin> btw my parents and brother lives at New York
<pavlushka> aha
<Tuhin> all these WW3 warnings makes me  worried
<pavlushka> Tuhin: what will be will be, war is not an option :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin: and you are in Dhaka?
<Tuhin> ok, if those sites seems bad then here a news from a major UK paper https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1913898/russian-state-newspapers-predict-direct-military-conflict-with-us-as-it-compares-syria-stalemate-to-cuban-missile-crisis/
<pavlushka> Tuhin: if US goes into war with any Nuclear powered nation, both will get destroyed, not wise to choose that as a choice :)
<zaki> Tuhin: now i'm scared of missiles and bombs. :| 
<Tuhin> then why USA and the west created ISIS and Al-Qaeda? coz they r mad with their ego
<Tuhin> USA cut all contacts with russia and made them  "Unfriend", because Russia is killing.... ISIS
<pavlushka> Tuhin: may be to avoid that Nuclear risk and succeeding in their goal.
<Tuhin> not talking = more chance of misunderstanding = miscalculation = things going out of control
<pavlushka> Tuhin: That they did several times, you can check previous records.
<pavlushka> several times before
<Tuhin> and now its the most bad ever now
<Tuhin> Cold war is long over but now they r threatening WW3 .....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: cold war has just got an upgrade, not ended :p
<Tuhin> for no reason
<Tuhin> the only reason is ... the West wants to start WW3
<pavlushka> To be the supreme is the reason, will always be.
<Tuhin> but provoking Russia china same time to start WW3 is madness
<pavlushka> Tuhin: You will want something which will beneficial, otherwise why?
<Tuhin> they wants to control ALL of th eworld
<Tuhin> Russia, CHina wants to be free
<pavlushka> US has a soft link with chine through Pakistan, to keep in check India.
<pavlushka> *China
<Tuhin> USA not playing nice with china
<pavlushka> Though they are not friends, just inclusive interest between US and China
<pavlushka> to keep India in check.
<Tuhin> i hope the world remains in peace
<Tuhin> but when u read and know the details of what is going on, u will see that evthing is going from bad to worse
<pavlushka> Tuhin: even CHanserv ubuntulog_ and lubotu2 hopes that too :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin when you are the supreme power, you can indulge yourself to threaten your opponents showing your power :)
<Tuhin> what if all the other smaller world power decieds to get rid of the Supreme Power?
<Tuhin> the Supreme power creates false casues and starts war, like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9XNZ8nWjD8
<pavlushka> Tuhin: it stays in the state "what if", Here in this world, every one is for themselves, Only US UK Israel and Pakistan and may be Australia has strong unity, no other country has that.
<Tuhin> Russia, China and Iran have unity right now
<pavlushka> so no chance, every country is divided in some point.
<Tuhin> china didnt give obama to climb down from his plane last month at G20
<Tuhin> didnt give stairs...
<Tuhin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpJRyAIkb2U
<Tuhin> No Red Carpet....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: if you observe global politics or even politics, you should know that these are not permanent stance 
<pavlushka> things changes in a blink of an eye.
<pavlushka> *change
<Tuhin> yes, British and Roman empires are no more
<Tuhin> their pride and ego sunk them
<Tuhin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo3nBEmwHb4
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<zaki> QA: coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<zaki> i will sleep after having this coffee.. :p 
<pavlushka> lol
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<pavlushka> I was testing QA, the result is satisfactory :p
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> pavlushka: what test?
<pavlushka> zaki: QA large command should be indented within QA coffee on / QA coffee please! ^^
<pavlushka> but its not :)
<Tuhin> i was talking about sound systems/speakers before these serious discussions...
<Tuhin> what kind of speakers u guys "Admire" ?
<zaki> oh, just noticed this. last time i saw qa makes coffee for also who asked for coffee large
<zaki> pavlushka: right?
<pavlushka> yes Tuhin , and we replied accordingly I guess, our's are TMN 1
<Tuhin> TMN1 is not that high end , is it?
<Tuhin> i have heard that
<Tuhin> to me it seems the vocal was lacking
<Tuhin> i had various speakers demonstrated and compared at IDB
<Tuhin> to me it seems plastic speakers cant match old box type speakers
<zaki> nope, but i don't have enough mone to buy a high end speaker, so i will someday. :) like beolab. :D 
<Tuhin> what is beolab
<zaki> google it
<Tuhin> i also dont have enough money to buy big speakers...
<pavlushka-> yes, so its tmn 1 again :p
<Tuhin> oh B & W!
<zaki> search for beolab loud speakers
<Tuhin> where u listened to that speaker?
<Tuhin> those r damn expensive
<zaki> pavlushka-: about that test? 
<Tuhin> i once saw a pair at stadium and  asked the price
<Tuhin> got me shocked
<zaki> he he, i never listend to them. :P
<Tuhin> i saw Studio monitors
<zaki> just admire. somedays i will have speaker like those. :P 
<zaki> how much was that price ammount?
<Tuhin> 40,000tk for  small 6 inch 
<zaki> oh my. :3
<Tuhin> the main woofer was 6inch
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> pavlushka-: ping
<pavlushka-> night guys, i am having cat. 25 here, see ya :)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> good night pavel
<zaki> have a sweet dream
<Tuhin> about  decade++ ago i heard  Grundig sound system at Dhaka International Trade fair, still remember it
<zaki> no idea :|
<Tuhin> price was about 95k back in 2000 
<zaki> :O
<Tuhin> that brand is not well known now
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> what are u doing Tuhin?
<zaki> when u will sleep? 
<Tuhin> yeah soon
<zaki> oky
<Tuhin> looking up about speakers
<zaki> he he.. 
<zaki> (y)
<Tuhin> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6a/9e/4c/6a9e4c505366572101009190ef5b49ee.jpg
<Tuhin> they were selling some alien like speaker like that
<zaki> wow. really nice
<Tuhin> another one looked like a long Alien face with long Ears like Elephant
<Tuhin> the sound was coming out like magic
<zaki> ha ha
<Tuhin> i build speakers and amplifiers since class 6-7
<zaki> thats great (y) 
<Tuhin> i wanted to copy their design
<Tuhin> but it was too advanced.....
<zaki> which brand u prefer? which brand u like most?
<Tuhin> Kenwood and Pioneer
<zaki> oky
<Tuhin> have 12 inch Kenwood subwoofer 
<zaki> and for headset
<zaki> ?
<Tuhin> built the box and installed myself
<Tuhin> also the amp
<Tuhin> i use Asus Cerebrus and Seinheiser headphones
<Tuhin> sony used to make good headphones and stuff
<Tuhin> but last 1 decade they r making low quality stuff
<Tuhin> maybe longer
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> QA: is felling sleepy.. 
<QA> zaki: Excuse me?
<zaki> me too
<zaki> he he
<zaki> good night Tuhin
<Tuhin> yeah me too logging off
<Tuhin> Good ight
<zaki> good night ahoneybun and be safe.
<zaki> tc
<Tuhin> Bye
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-07
<locodir-user> আমি লোকো টিমের মেম্বার হতে চাই।কি করতে হবে?
<z4ki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> ha ha ha z4ki :)
<z4ki> ha ha ha.. 
<z4ki> hello Tuhin
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> ki khobor
<z4ki> pavlushka: so you own a smart phone now? 
<z4ki> Tuhin: khovor valo
<z4ki> watced the godfather 
<pavlushka> z4ki: yep, you figured it last night, right?
<z4ki> part 1 1972
<z4ki> pavlushka: yes. :D 
<pavlushka> z4ki: yes, godfather is a masterpiece, I must say.
<z4ki> and downloading part 2 (1974)
<pavlushka> z4ki: I'll make you an offer you cant refuse, damn cool line :)
<Tuhin> watched  "V for Vendetta" "Equilibrium" ?
<z4ki> hmmm 
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yep :)
<Tuhin> my favorites
<z4ki> Tuhin: yes watched
<pavlushka> mine too :)
<z4ki> pavlushka: what? i can't wait :P
<pavlushka> z4ki: ken cholore
<z4ki> pavlushka: oh that line from godfather. :3
<z4ki> kene cholor. :3
<pavlushka> oh, my e was misplaced :v
<z4ki> he he
<Tuhin> played the Game "MAfia" ?
<Tuhin> its like that Godfather movie
<Tuhin> the storyline
<pavlushka> Tuhin: yep
<z4ki> nope
<Tuhin> 10 year old game will run in all pcs now
<pavlushka> as I recall, Mafia is a 3 CD game.
<Tuhin> yes
<z4ki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> oops I'm late :(
<pavlushka> RemonShai: for what?
<z4ki> [Notice] -kloeri- [Global Notice] We're dusting the servers today which unfortunately means netsplits. We'll try to keep the noise to a minimum and appreciate your patience. Thanks for flying freenode!  
<RemonShai> we're (my family) gossiping...
<z4ki> everyone got this notice?
<pavlushka> z4ki: not me.
<z4ki> oh
<pavlushka> good, carry on your family gossip :)
<pavlushka> hello zaki  Tuhin  :)
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> Tuhin:  you are up still?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> had your dinner?
<Tuhin> its only 22:28am
<Tuhin> 12:28
<pavlushka> cool :)
<zaki> pavlushka: what are u doing ?
<zaki> and Tuhin?
<Tuhin> i m planning new sound system proect
<Tuhin> project*
<pavlushka> watching movies back to back :)
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> I took a vacation on holiday :p
<zaki> hmmm
<pavlushka> or on weekend
<zaki> QA: ddg back to back movie
<QA> zaki: *blink*
<pavlushka> zaki: in a consecutive manner
<zaki> QA: define hell
<QA> zaki: Hell \Hell\, v. t. To overwhelm. [Obs.] --Spenser. [1913 Webster], Hell \Hell\, n. [AS. hell; akin to D. hel, OHG. hella, G. h["o]lle, Icel. hal, Sw. helfvete, Dan. helvede, Goth. halja, and to AS. helan to conceal. ???. Cf. {Hele}, v. t., {Conceal}, {Cell}, {Helmet}, {Hole}, {Occult}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The place of the dead, or of souls after death; the
<QA> grave; -- called in Hebrew sheol, and by the Greeks hades. [1913 Webster]  He descended…
<pavlushka> QA define back to back
<QA> pavlushka: 41 Moby Thesaurus words for "back to back": as one, as one man, at opposite extremes, behind, behind the scenes, coactively, coefficiently, collectively, combinedly, communally, concertedly, concordantly, concurrently, conjointly, contrariwise, contrary, cooperatingly, cooperatively, counter, eyeball to eyeball, face to face, hand in glove, hand in hand,
<QA> harmoniously, in back of, in chorus, in concert with, in the background, in the rea…
<zaki> hi eprbata how are you doing? :p
<shishir> hello guys..
<pavlushka> hello shishir :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin: btw, media codecs are now comes in a box with Ubuntu ISO, you just have to mark check during installation process :)
<zaki> pavlushka: what i missed?
<pavlushka> I have noticed that on 16.04
<pavlushka> zaki: us I guess :p
<zaki> when?
<pavlushka> just now
<zaki> :3 
<zaki> no idea
<zaki> [Notice] -kloeri- [Global Notice] Hi all. We're continuing the server maintenance and over the next several hours we'll be rebooting the larger servers. It'll be a bit noisy but shouldn't be too disruptive. Thank you for using freenode.  
<pavlushka> zaki: me too :p
<pavlushka> zaki: I got that :)
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<zaki> i think i was flying freenode, now they are saying "using" :|
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> really i'm upset
<pavlushka> ha ha why?
<pavlushka> zaki: you should setup yourself :p
<zaki> previous notice they said thanks for flying freenode. so i was flying . and now this is
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> zaki: I know
<zaki> i like to fly, Tuhin do u?
<pavlushka> and I got your point on the very fist time :)
<pavlushka> *first
<zaki> thats why i like u pavlushka :P 
<pavlushka> shishir is experiencing that problem due to maintenance
<zaki> yeah..  may be.. 
<pavlushka> zaki: true, may be, cant tell for sure, lol
<Tuhin> I wanted to be pilot since before i started school
<zaki> Tuhin: wow thats great.
<pavlushka> lol
<Tuhin> now after growing up I see that is not a safe job
<zaki> Tuhin: and what u wanted to be after u completed school?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: I meant zaki was flying freenode and you wanted to be The pilot :)
<pavlushka> Tuhin: true
<Tuhin> all western aircrafts are hackable from sattelites anytime and.....
<Tuhin> when i was in school i though i will become a scientist
<Tuhin> those planes on 9/11 were remote controlled...
<Tuhin> just same way USA remote controls the drones....
<pavlushka> Tuhin: though you can be still, a scientist :)
<Tuhin> hm
<zaki> or a detective :p
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> we can form a team
<Tuhin> btw what i said above are no joke :\
<pavlushka> of detectives.
<zaki> i'm in
<pavlushka> me too
<zaki> :D
<Tuhin> MH370 was remote controlled and made to land @ diego garcia
<pavlushka> Tuhin: we are not joking with you, seriously, 9/11 was an inside job, no doubt about that.
<Tuhin> coz there were 20-21 very highly skilled computer scientists who have invented a new tech/design/process and they wanted to leave US company and join a chinese Gov owned company
<zaki> pavlushka: what we wi'll investigate?
<Tuhin> we can study things happening all around and find the truth and then spread
<zaki> pavlushka: resercher and physicist are the same guy? 
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> zaki: https://youtu.be/l0Q5eZhCPuc for 9/11 :)
<zaki> that channel named as "vengencefrom1979"
<zaki> what's that about?
<zaki> vengencefrom1979
<pavlushka> zaki: you know, you are in the team, so do a research on that ^^
<zaki> oky. :P
<Tuhin> when the 2nd plane hit, i was watching live news in BBC
<Tuhin> and my intuition told me it is done by none other that US Gov itself, to start new wars
<zaki> i was 6 years old at that time.
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> night guys, see ya :)
<zaki> night pavel. :) 
<zaki> good night Tuhin
<Tuhin> i was about to say that
<Tuhin> Good night all
<zaki> hmm
<Tuhin> see you later
<zaki> have a sweet dream :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-08
<zaki> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi zak
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> sorry im so slow to reply. im in and out all the time
<zaki> hello Kilos
<zaki> np
<zaki> how are you? what are u doing?
<Kilos> busy trying to repair a top loader washing machine on and off, and spent hours at a public laundry facility
<zaki> oh.
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D pavlushka 
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Tuhin> thank you
<zaki> hello kamrul
<pavlushka> bbl
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<zaki> ty pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello zaki kamrul :)
<pavlushka> zaki: is kamrul fat? :p
<pavlushka> ahoneybun_: why you get a tail? :p
<ahoneybun_> a tail?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> *get/got
<pavlushka> ahoneybun_: 
<kamrul> yeah,pavlushka
<pavlushka> ahoneybun_: your nick has an underscore after it, that tail.
<pavlushka> kamrul: your request is accepted :)
<kamrul> i know,thanks
<pavlushka> kamrul: yw :)
<pavlushka> Night Guys :)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> good night guys.. 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-09
<pavlushka> Morning Everyone and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: Morning from Bangladesh :)
<Kilos> night pavlushka , see you tomorrow
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-02
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty lad
<royx117> salam room 
<royx117> salam paval bhai :D
<pavlushka> salam
<royx117> bhai i am can use "paste.ubuntu.com"
<royx117> not working 
<pavlushka> কেমন আছেন
<royx117> জি ভাল :D
<pavlushka> .isup paste.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> http://paste.ubuntu.com looks fine to me.
<royx117_> i can not configure irc properly :(
<pavlushka> royx117_: like?
<royx117_> Secure Connection Failed
<royx117_> when i click on past 
<pavlushka> you mean paste?
<royx117_> in paste.ubuntu.com
<royx117_> ohh u asking about irc
<pavlushka> royx117_: yes, royx117_> i can not configure irc properly :(
<royx117_> yes i can not like when connection fall i have reconnect find #ubuntu-bd and identityfy nickserv pass 
<pavlushka> royx117_: which client software you are using to connect to irc?
<royx117_> xchat-gnome irc chat
<pavlushka> royx117_: you know the email you registered with?
<royx117_> yes i have registred 
<royx117_> freenode
<pavlushka> the email?
<pavlushka> royx117_: you dont need to tell me but just confirm me that you know
<royx117_> :D
<pavlushka> royx117_: you can get your pasword by "/nickserv sendpass nick email_address"
<pavlushka> this command will resend the password to your email
<royx117> bhai is it ok now 
<pavlushka> in case if you forget, this command will resend the password to your email
<pavlushka> royx117: and type "ctrl+s", the network list will appear
<pavlushka> on your client
<pavlushka> royx117: and type "ctrl+s", the network list will appear
<pavlushka> on your client
<royx117> bhai irc was dic , plz tell me again 
<pavlushka> royx117: and type "ctrl+s", the network list will appear
<pavlushka> on your client
<pavlushka> then select freenode from there
<pavlushka> royx117: you will see configuration options for freenode
<royx117> ctrl + s , does not come any network list 
<pavlushka> royx117: ok, use mouse, go to menu, find network list and open
<royx117> there is channel list i find 
<pavlushka> royx117: not channel list, try to find network list from other menu tab
<royx117> whic irc clint u use 
<pavlushka> hexchat, its also a fork of xchat
<royx117> i will be back after installing  hexchat :)
<royx117> here i am after install hex here i am 
<pavlushka> royx117: and type "ctrl+s", the network list will appear, select freenode, then n edit option and there  can add command to automate the login and identify process
<pavlushka> s/can/you can
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: royx117: and type "ctrl+s", the network list will appear, select freenode, then n edit option and there  you can add command to automate the login and identify process
<pavlushka> and on the network list, check the "skip network list on startup"
<royx117> now it work crtl+s
<royx117> then 
<royx117> another thing can u tell me how to uninstall xchat-gnome irc chat
<pavlushka> !info xchat-gnome
<lubotu2> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): simple and featureful IRC client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.30.0~git20141005.816798-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 289 kB, installed size 916 kB
<pavlushka> royx117: sudo apt remove xchat-gnome
<pavlushka> royx117: this is my settings, https://imgur.com/tY0xEBf
<pavlushka> for hexchat
<pavlushka> and in that case, your username has to be your irc nick
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-03
<royx117> পাভেল ভাই ?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-04
<pavlushka> ello Kilos and royx117 
<royx117> salam paval bhai ?
<pavlushka> Salam
<royx117> mon khrap 
<pavlushka> royx117: keno, ki hoise?
<royx117> my daughter is sick ? pray for her
<royx117> can not go home to see her 
<royx117> :(
<royx117> Doctor appointment is 8:00 pm 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-05
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell royx117, How is his daughter now?
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when royx117 is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-06
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the weather?
<Kilos> overcast and cool
<Kilos> i slept all day sigh
<pavlushka> I slept a bit too, hehe
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> now the whole night ahead still
<pavlushka> here the weather is hot and humid, sticky sweatty weather
<Kilos> i like that kind of weather, same as in durban
<pavlushka> Kilos: no you wouldn't like it, the weather is so humid with heat that your sweat wont dry, it'll stay on your skin, so it will not cool your body
<pavlushka> instead will give you a wet sticky sweatty skin
<Kilos> durban humidity is in the 90% often
<Kilos> i loved it
<Kilos> but that was many years ago so dunno now anymore
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, you might love it but I like a little dry kinda weather
<pavlushka> where if you sweat, it'll dry and you'll feel better after some physical activity.
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> s/dry/dry up
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: where if you sweat, it'll dry up and you'll feel better after some physical activity.
<Kilos> and i was a surf lifesaver so could have a swim in the sea every now and again then shower to get the salt off hee
<Kilos> same as in bay watch
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah I have read your blogs, sounded like that :p
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-07
<pavlushka> night everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-02
<zaki> Hi RemonShai 
<zaki> How are you Doing?
<RemonShai> hey zaki .... nothing....
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> RemonShai, I'm Good
<RemonShai> একটা desktop বানানোর ইচ্ছা ছিল! কিন্তু processor এর দাম যেভাবে বাড়তেছে; ইচ্ছে পুরণ হবে বলে তো মনেহয় না।
<zaki> he  he
<RemonShai> হাসেন..... হাসেন...... আমারও দিন আসবে, সেদিন আমিও হাসুম :)
<zaki> অবশ্যই :D 
<zaki> প্রসেসর এর দাম কেমন এখন? 
<RemonShai> ২ মাসের ব্যবধানে ৫~১২ হাজার টাকা বাড়ছে।
<RemonShai> i5, i7 (8 gen)
<zaki> হায় হায় !!
<RemonShai> AMD processor এর দামও কম যায় না, 5G speed এ বাড়তেছে।
<RemonShai> zaki: telegram এ কি ঢুকেন ? নাকি ID মইরা গেছে ?
<zaki> নাহ, স্মার্ট ফোন নাই, 
<RemonShai> pc কি হইছে ?
<zaki> সোশ্যাল  আক্টিভিটি কম। :P 
<RemonShai> কি করেন আজকাল ?
<zaki> I'm Enjoying my time :D 
<zaki> As usual, job, class 
<RemonShai> গ্রাজুয়েশন শেষ ?
<zaki> nah, আর কিছুদিন লাগবে। :) 
<zaki> আপনার কি অবস্থা?
<RemonShai> গ্রাজুয়েশন শেষ, MS ভর্তি হইছি।
<RemonShai> আর চাকুরীর আবেদন করে করে টাকা উড়াচ্ছি।
<zaki> Good :) 
<RemonShai> একটা পরামর্শ দেন।
<RemonShai> আমার ভাঙ্গারি (PC) মাঝেমধ্যে হ্যাং মারে।
<zaki> যেমন?
<RemonShai> র‍্যাম ২ জিবি; এইডার লগে আর ২/৪ জিবি লাগাইলে কি রক্ষা পামু ?
<RemonShai> যেমন-ট্যামন নাই, হুটহাট হ্যাং মারে।
<zaki> বলা যায় না। :D
<zaki> how about processor ?
<RemonShai> ওটার কথা কইয়্যা লাভ নাই। সেলেরন 2nd gen
<zaki> তো কেমনে কি!
<RemonShai> মানে ?
<zaki> এটারে আর কত কষ্ট দিবেন। :P 
<zaki> বেচারা প্রসেসর ! :D 
<RemonShai> এজন্যেই তো নতুন কেনার জন্য বাজেট ঘোষণা করছি ৫৫ হাজার।
<RemonShai> কিন্তু processor এর দাম বেড়ে গিয়েই তো সব পণ্ড করে দিলো :(
<zaki> ঢাকায় দেখসেন? 
<RemonShai> না, ওয়েব সাইটে দেখলাম। 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-03
<RemonShai> zaki: hey
<zaki> hi RemonShai 
<zaki> কেমন আছেন? 
<RemonShai> ভাল, আপনি ?
<zaki> এইতো ভালো 
<zaki> :) 
<RemonShai> এতো দেড়ীতে reply দিচ্ছেন, ব্যস্ত নাকি ?
<zaki> Reading some documentations.
<RemonShai> ok, I wanna quit now :)
<pavlushka> hey, remonshai
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ty
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-04
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: So a RPI3 is serving the purpose of a vps in a way :p
 * pavlushka talking about u-la-la 
<zaki> pavlushka, hello 
<u-la-la> zaki: 29 Sep 03:31Z <pavlushka> tell zaki that I am off for few days, will be back within this week
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: me great!
<pavlushka> zaki: and you?
<zaki> pavlushka, yes, that's great, and one time investment with full control :D 
<zaki> and can be use for multiple task :D 
<pavlushka> yeah, that's also a good point
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good
<pavlushka> zaki: ordered some cooling stuff for the RPIs
<zaki> pavlushka, Ordered? 
<zaki> from where?
<pavlushka> yeah
<pavlushka> roboticsbd
<zaki> not available on there stock? 
<zaki> Good Night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-06
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> hello
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
<zaki> pavlushka, my sudo password not working suddenly !!
<zaki> don't know how and why!
<pavlushka> zaki: that indicates logically that you are out of sudoers file
<zaki> how!
<pavlushka> your user I meant
<zaki> I mean How that can happen ! 
<pavlushka> zaki: your lsb_release please
<pavlushka> zaki: lets check on the condition
<zaki> everything was okay yesterday 
<pavlushka> zaki: we need to do a routine check up that /etc/sudoers file and user's groups are all intact.
<zaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZzpPHPvZzY/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: the exact sequence is "lsb_release -rd" but its okay
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: paste the "groups" output
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q4fvs3yR5R/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: try "su root" and then give the root's password
<zaki> su: Authentication failure
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> zaki: is your caps lock is on?
<zaki> pavlushka, no. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: what is the current keyboard input method?
<zaki> pavlushka, English (US)
<pavlushka> zaki: can you see the /etc/sudoers file?
<pavlushka> /read
<zaki> pavlushka, nah, permission denied 
<pavlushka> zaki: how many systems do you have on your disk?
<zaki> pavlushka, got it , a weird problem 
<pavlushka> zaki: what it is?
<zaki> I think this is keyboard problem , suppose my password 302010 it's working okay here 
<zaki> but when I type it in terminal after 3 there is an extra character printing automatically 
<zaki> like 3~2~
<zaki> 3~0~2~0
<pavlushka> zaki: so it seems that the key before 1 is shorted in your keyboard.
<zaki> yep 
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: if you can login remotely using any other device, you can do the admin works that way :)
<pavlushka> zaki: but how you get through the login window?
<zaki> it's work everywhere but the problem start when I type in terminal :/ 
<zaki> weird 
<zaki> will disconnect this key 
<pavlushka> zaki: I have more than 3 terminal applications, like lxterminal, mate-teminal, xterm and ...
<pavlushka> zaki: if you have any other terminal, you can try the same in that terminal to see if the issue is with the terminal actually.
<zaki> Installing ..
<pavlushka> zaki: and also you can go to "ctrl+alt+f1 up to......f6"
<pavlushka> zaki: and there you can try the same thing and see what happens there
<zaki> pavlushka, same issue 
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, so the key is shorted but in a weird way I must say :D
<zaki> hehe 
<zaki> pavlushka, I will show you using screen cast before disconnect that key 
<zaki> pavlushka, up ?
<zaki> pavlushka, up for a jokes? 
<pavlushka> shoot
<zaki> https://imgur.com/IVJ5nUr
<u-la-la> [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] - https://imgur.com
<zaki> see the magic :P 
<zaki> it's happen when I only press button 3 and 2 , others are okay 
<zaki> and peek is a nice app for creating gif like this . :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, good to know that
<zaki> I just searched for this :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: lucky you
<zaki> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-07
<zaki> hi RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hey zaki, sorry I'm late.
<zaki> RemonShai, :) 
<zaki> কি অবস্থা ? কি করেন?
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-05
<pavlushka> zaki: hey buddy
